# SSL errors [SOLVED]

## kdvgent

Via a webhosting firm, I am setting up a webserver. The webhosting firm has installed a certificate from Let's Encrypt. I have an "index.html" file in the root of the document directory.

If mydomain is my domain name, the domain name has an alias www.mydomain. There are also two sub-domains, x1.mydomain and x2.mydomain. In each of these subdomains I have installed an index.html file.

If I now, both with chrome and with firefox go to:

https://www.mydomain shows the website

https://x1.mydomain shows the x1 website

https://x2.mydomain shows the x2 website

All as could be expected. But

https://mydomain gives an error: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR in Chrome, SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG in Firefox

.

I have this on my desktop (gentoo) and on my laptop (funtoo) but not on my Windows computer and not on my Android phone - hence I am afraid it is something gentoo/funtoo specific (linux specific?)

But I have no idea what causes this problem.

I have found nothing like this on the Internet and, any suggestion will be appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,Last edited by kdvgent on Sun Jun 04, 2017 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

Any use: https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/807/2223/firefox-error-code-sslerrorrxrecordtoolong

----------

## kdvgent

Thank you very much for your suggestion. By analyzing the packets, I figured out that the problem was a left-over entry in my /etc/hosts file. mydomain was there still pointing to a local machine on my network ( from an earlier test setup), machine that had port 443 not opened.

Problem solved.

----------

